# Hello!



## RachhRose (Oct 16, 2019)

I am new here, and I'm very interested in learning more about makeup. I've got a quite a collection right now but about half of it I don't use and am sure it has expired. I'm wanting to learn about the best products, and what sort of makeup would suit me best. Any recommendations for brands regarding literally everything that's usually part of your makeup routine would be helpful. I'm also somewhat new to the whole skincare routine thing, so I would love to know what I should be looking for. I would love to hear more from all of you!


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 16, 2019)

Welcome!


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 16, 2019)

Welcome!


----------



## gracehill27 (Nov 6, 2019)

Hi Rachh


----------



## Lisaban86a (Feb 26, 2020)

Hello Rachh and welcome to the community


----------



## JamesFitts (Jul 16, 2020)

Welcome to join the community.


----------

